# HAPPY NEW YEARS 2018



## bearycool (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years, everyone! Another year of autism has past us, and now we now lie on the precipice of yet another year of drama and shitposting! But... before we begin another 365 days of idiocy, I must ask you all: what did you all do for New Years?

How drunk did you get, and how did you celebrate it?

Did you prep the bull for your waifu, or just cuddled up to a movie with some hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps?

We wish to know!

For those who have stated an actual new years resolution, there is a thread for that:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2018-new-years-resolutions.37526/

For those who are too lazy for a news years resolution but wish to change something, here is an avatar thread:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-years-avatars-represent.37829/

And for those who already had New Years before us Americans, there is this thread:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/happy-new-year-wankers.37938/

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL YOU SHITPOSTERS, AND MAY THE NEXT YEAR BE FULL OF SHITPOSTING AND DRINKING


----------



## Spicy Hog (Jan 1, 2018)

bearycool said:


> How drunk did you get


Still workin on it


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2018)

I tried to do pushups earlier but i couldnt and so i laid on the ground for a good 5 minutes doing nothing


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 1, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I tried to do pushups earlier but i couldnt and so i laid on the ground for a good 5 minutes doing nothing


lol fatty


----------



## RichardMongler (Jan 1, 2018)

Went out to dinner with Mama and then I shitposted on imageboards while Mama binged on Game of Thrones once we got home. Pretty low key.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy current year!

It's so cold out. It was 11 earlier. It's down to 10. I had so much clothing on when I went outside that I was actually hot.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> lol fatty




cyberbully


----------



## bearycool (Jan 1, 2018)

IT'S 2018 IN MY STATE NOW!

HAPPY NEW YEARS YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!


----------



## Maiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Roommate and I watched the ball drop in a fairly empty bar and then went to a local diner and I got a mug full of bacon strips.
Working on the whole "drunk" thing now...


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year
Most of you fags are okay, I hope this year isn't shit for yall unless youre a shitty person
enjoy life and shit


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years fellow Kiwis! May this year be bountiful of lolcows!


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 1, 2018)

It's still 2017 here but fuck it, I'm celebrating anyway. Roast, beer, and movie night!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2018)

t minus 20 minutes until 2018
I'm setting into motion my resolutions already.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year 2019!
I'm looking forward to 2019 dood


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 1, 2018)

It'd be a _happy_ new year's if I wasn't already catching the flu and thus fighting off nausea wherever I sit. That oughta be a sign of _great_ things to come.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year Kiwis!


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year! Hope we get another year of halals, sperg outs, and salt!


----------



## temeluchus (Jan 1, 2018)

I got drunk and yelled at people in the traditional manner.

Drink of choice for this occasion was gin and tonic, the target of my yelling some unnamed teenagers.

Happy new year!


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 1, 2018)

I did absolutely nothing like always


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Jan 1, 2018)

i'm going to bed


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 1, 2018)

2016 was one of the worst years of my life.

2017 was the best year of my life.

I have high hopes that this will be an even better year for me, and hopefully all of you.

As my second family, I wish nothing but the absolute best for all of you.

If you ever need someone to talk to, I am here for you.

As for how I spent my new years eve...

Same old shit.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 1, 2018)

It's officially Jan 1 where I live now. Happy new year you fucking autists.


----------



## c-no (Jan 1, 2018)

Johnny Bravo said:


> It's officially Jan 1 where I live now. Happy new year you fucking autists.


Same here. Happy New Year to fellow Kiwi's. Here's to the upcoming tism and shitstorms of 2018.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 1, 2018)

For my New Years, I literally just stayed inside and drank entire bottle of wine; it's way too fucking cold outside, and I rather be warm and drunk.

I'm enjoying watching all the drama on my Facebook, though: a lot of people are so drunk and posting some weird ass shit there lol.


----------



## Pony Horn (Jan 1, 2018)

I got called into work earlier this evening but it's now movie night with added drinking and shitposting.

Life is good.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## KM 749 (Jan 1, 2018)

Another year, and Chris is still Chris.

Happy new year everyone! I’m both eager and afraid to see where 2018 will take the world.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jan 1, 2018)

I went hiking and found out I was chosen for a cool internship.

Also, I beat Manhunt a few minutes ago. Fuck Piggsy. That fat asshole can kiss my ass.


----------



## NotoriousD (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years! Still drinking, but probably gonna head to bed soon. Feeling drunk enough, but still working on it.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 1, 2018)

_01 said:


> Got in a bad accident so no alcohol with the pain meds.



lol nerd.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 1, 2018)

I watched a dude lose his shit after being donated over 1600$ to him over livestream.


----------



## ___- (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm working. My car battery died due to the cold so I had to take an Uber to work.


----------



## Terror Rism (Jan 1, 2018)

i'm drinking away the lonliness
fuck you all, and fuck me as well, merry christmas
i'm gonna sleep in my bathroom now


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jan 1, 2018)

I worked a 12 hour shift then took a thirty minute walk home in -30° weather. 
And at some point on the way home, 2018 arrived. 
My eyelashes had frost on them by the time I got back inside.


----------



## Night Terror (Jan 1, 2018)

went out and got wasted
total waste of time and money though
couldve gotten wasted without leaving the house


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 1, 2018)

In bed sick with the flu. Currently unable to sleep because of fever and assholes shooting off fireworks since 10pm.


----------



## Terry Pterodactyl (Jan 1, 2018)

The irl waifu and I rescued a kitten from 0° weather, then we got real autistic with grinding for holiday Overwatch lootboxes together because I'll let the void take me before I ever pay for one. Then we fugged while the kitten slept, it was okay.


----------



## Terror Rism (Jan 1, 2018)

Diplowave said:


> Found a new player for my factorio server.


SOMEONE PLAY ANGELBOBS WITH ME THAT'S ALL I WANT FOR 2018


----------



## Don Kang (Jan 1, 2018)

Just got off of work. Still drunk, should have fucked the girl that was rubbing on me for the last 9 hours. But alas, wench, I have cows I must laugh at.

FeelsBadMan


----------



## Lunete (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm sitting alone posting on KiwiFarms.


----------



## Diplowave (Jan 1, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> SOMEONE PLAY ANGELBOBS WITH ME THAT'S ALL I WANT FOR 2018


The fuck is angelBob?  The holy grail for thirsty Indian men?


----------



## tehpope (Jan 1, 2018)

Work, work, work

no, srsly. working 6 days in a row. get time and a half thou.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm on a lot of meds and painkillers and I have work this morning so I aside from some champaigne at 12 I gave drinking a miss. House parties are interesting when sober.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 1, 2018)

I worked until 7, then I came home to shitpost while drinking a bottle of sparkling wine and eat a wheel of brie cheese. I plan on getting more than tipsy tonight.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jan 1, 2018)

Slept through it.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 1, 2018)

I did nothing but sleep all day and get mad at my own fat ass for not going to the gym


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 1, 2018)

HAHA







Happy New Years you autistic brigade of Trollshielders, Tryhards and Weens. And @Null too, I guess.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 1, 2018)

lol I missed the Countdown on TV because I was playing half Life 2.


----------



## KM 749 (Jan 1, 2018)

Considering all the default birthdays we have here, we may as well call today the Kiwi birthday bash!


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Jan 1, 2018)

I spent my New Year’s Eve getting somewhat but not excessively drunk while socializing with normal people around my own age.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 1, 2018)

Graffiti canvas said:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beary is obvs drunk


----------



## Dilligaff (Jan 1, 2018)

Played vidya with drunk people!


----------



## SugarSnot (Jan 1, 2018)

I ate some chicken tikka masala with vegetable rice and garlic naan bread and watched A Dog's Purpose crying my eyes out before the fireworks started and scared my dogs.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 1, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Beary is obvs drunk


"Drunk"


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 1, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> "Drunk"
> View attachment 346319


Drunk on semen


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 1, 2018)

I bought some jeans and then I sat at home and watched hours of Buffy The Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Pineapple Farms (Jan 1, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Drunk on semen



Goes down salty


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm at work right now. When I get home, I'm going to eat, jerk off, go to bed. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## heinekenT (Jan 1, 2018)

its already nearly the end of jan 1 for me, but I got drunk and got off my head on MDMA at a music festival, basically my New Years was better than yours. My favourite part was when some guy crashed the stage and some black rappers from America said if they were back in the hood in America they'd kill that white boy.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 1, 2018)

There's a checkpoint going on right near me though, so I can always watch drunks get arrested for fun.


----------



## Jaiman (Jan 1, 2018)

bearycool said:


> But... before we begin another 365 days of idiocy, I must ask you all: what did you all do for New Years?


i played second life with my friends and drank smirnoff ice


----------



## Cherie Bomb (Jan 1, 2018)

Didn't get invited to any parties this year. Too cold and icy out there! So I stayed in and treated my family to a dinner of steak and potatoes. Now that everyone else is gone or fast asleep, I'm enjoying a leftover bottle of wine from the festivities while making my way around Kiwi Farms as a newbie!


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jan 1, 2018)

Got fuckin' knocked up


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 1, 2018)

Friend came over, we had some snacks, I made chicken and veggies, we got drunk, I molested friend, watched the fireworks together, woke up with a slight headache, the works.

Chicken was decent.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 1, 2018)

The older I get, the more alcohol hates me, so I made a pot of coffee and spent the evening dealing with the noisy fucktards across the street. 

They had a huge house party, and their guests all parked on both sides of our very narrow street. Parking's only legal on one side, and as more people arrived the street got much narrower--until finally one fucked-up parking job rendered it impassable. 

So I called the cops, and they eventually came out, and I watched from my front steps as a hundred people all tried to move their cars at once. The cops ended up busting two of them for DUIs. It was a shitshow, but a fine way to start 2018, and since there's nowhere else to park most of the departing guests didn't come back to the party. Since that particular bunch of neighbors is a mixed bag of assholes, I felt no remorse at busting it up. 

And now we've got the obligatory sobbing  drunk girls stumbling home while wailing incoherently into their phones to whatever poor sucker is on the other end. The third one of the night just passed by...


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 1, 2018)

My friends and i went to a club, it was really loud and hot and it was a fuckin meat market, so many hot people lol

seriously tons of babes, and the music wasn't bad either I guess, heavy basslines distracted me from the pop content

and then the clock rolled over and it was midnight o clock in 2018, and I wished everyone I met success and happiness

and I wish all kiwi farmers success and happiness too, I hope you each become the polar opposites of chris.  lets all be chad or whatever the female equivalent is as we beast mode on 2018

much love motherfuckers


----------



## knux (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone!
Thanks for making such a great community here.


----------



## FunnY (Jan 1, 2018)

Was streaming a game and my drunkness wore off. 7/10 need more booze.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jan 1, 2018)

snuggled up all comfy and replayed fallout new vegas on my pc 

>How drunk did you get, and how did you celebrate it

Didn't drunk cuz my friends are working  going to drink with them tomorrow


----------



## sasazuka (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been watching "Driver's View"-type train videos all evening and overnight.

It's too cold for me to have gone out to see the fireworks at Parliament Hill tonight, not that I'd likely have gone out anyway since my transportation options would have been either paying far too much for a taxi or Uber or getting on overcrowded late night buses full of drunk people. (I'm not even sure they have late night buses that get all that close to my neighbourhood, I think I might have to get off a mile away.)


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 1, 2018)

Have to do my New Years Day tradition of taking down all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Scribbler (Jan 1, 2018)

Currently on my lunch break at work, so no alcohol yet. Have some Winter Jack waiting for me at home... or I can buy some Malibu and root beer before I leave. Either or.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 1, 2018)

Went to dinner and a movie with my family, saw the fireworks from the water, and came home to drunken ruckus that we immediately joined in on. Pretty great night. Happy new year, kiwis.


----------



## Staffy (Jan 1, 2018)

Ate a bucket of fried chicken like a nigga


----------



## Barbarella (Jan 1, 2018)

I made prime rib. It was perfect.

Than I watched the final episode of Nathan for You, then popped in some Trailor Park Boys, and at midnight had champagne and soothed my dogs who were freaked over the fireworks. I was actually asleep but one of the dogs woke me and reminded me of you all (and a pill I had to take).
Hope you have a healthy year fill of _m_ilk and shitposting.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jan 1, 2018)

I got high as fuck and passed out at 9pm.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 1, 2018)

I killed a tranny.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 1, 2018)

Drank alcohol
Made dinner
Watched the Abbos across the road street fighting and smashing up a fence
Ate dinner
Drank alcohol
Caught up on s3 of Outlander
Went outside with a drink at 11:59PM
Listened to people shout "10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!"
Came back inside
Drank alcohol
Went to bed


----------



## shecameforcwc (Jan 1, 2018)

Was stuck at work and had to walk outside to do my patrols in -12 degree weather.


----------



## MY 405 (Jan 1, 2018)

first wife, first house.

EDIT:  Awwww, thanks, fam.


----------



## Postal Dude (Jan 1, 2018)

I went to a Serbian restaurant, ate shitty kebab and bread, drank wine and rakija and drove on icy roads. All in all far from bad.


----------



## This Is Not An Exit (Jan 1, 2018)

Enough Chinese food for 4 people.
Home alone with my cats.
Shitposted on the internet.

So basically the fat, lonely, autist starter pack.  5/10, it was OK.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 1, 2018)

I came down with a cold balled up and DIED INSIDE. Happy new years Chans Cats.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Jan 1, 2018)

Merry fagging new year.

Get off my lawn.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 1, 2018)

Here in Britbongland I had a few drinks with some bros and we all sat round playing board games and talking about D&D and 40k. We're the cool kids round here!


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jan 1, 2018)

We had a big poker game at my place with 32 people and we killed a few bottles of cheap champagne.  Crashing now to be at work at noon.  Happy new years I guess.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 1, 2018)

Went out to hibachi dinner with my family and drank sake. Laughed at National Handegg League results (Cleveland Browns 0-16 lololololol, local team makes playoffs). Drank lots of alcohol. Don't plan on stopping drinking yet, I got lots of sake and cider and vodka still, I got lots of that shit for Christmas.


----------



## autista (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year! I have to work on New Years Day so I couldn't drink or stay up too late


----------



## fortunecookie (Jan 1, 2018)

Youre forcing me to :powerlevel: 

I spend my nye in the isolation room of a mental hospital


Lmao


----------



## Nehelenia (Jan 1, 2018)

The entire household has a cold (myself included ), so we all spent it curled up and sniffling. We usually hang out with the neighbors and have brunch with them the next day, but that didn't happen this year.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Jan 1, 2018)

Spent it with fam watching old movies, drank wine, and played lots of animal crossing pocket watch.

Once it was New years, I sent a lot of texts to friends, got tons of reply, and then promptly passed out.


----------



## OutspokenHuman (Jan 1, 2018)

Watched a film. Sure was exciting. It's just radiating off me, isn't it?

Yeah. Regardless, here's to a new year of shitposting!


----------



## Spicy Hog (Jan 1, 2018)

I always forget I don't get hang overs, I should drink more often.
Is it considered inappropriate to finish off a bottle of eggnog liqueur with breakfast?


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 1, 2018)

Crappy New Year everyone.


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 1, 2018)

I fell asleep four hours earlier than normal and didn't get drunk at all.

Yeah.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Jan 1, 2018)

attempted to do a q and a session with friends for new year's day from the start of the day to it's end when I went to bed but gave up when no one came. It's been rescheduled for a weekend day. I've also planned to set up smaller appointments throughout the week leading up to it


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jan 1, 2018)

I watched a Yu Gi Oh pack opening and was only reminded that is was midnight when the fireworks started. My mother ate a kebab and fell asleep so I couldnt even say Happy New Year properly at midnight. Meh.


----------



## Kumatora (Jan 1, 2018)

*#newyearnewmeme*


----------



## drain (Jan 1, 2018)

I was home with family, shitposting and eating.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 1, 2018)

Ate some pizza, watched the ball drop, went to bed. Today, I will make my traditional New Year's Day mac and cheese dish, and will toast the new year with a bottle of the good beer I keep around for special occasions.


----------



## Furina (Jan 1, 2018)

I didn't get drunk at all, for once. I went to the foreshore and watched my city's biggest fireworks display, had a drink with friends then went home, to bed. I'm back at work on Tuesday so I didn't feel like going hard this year.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 1, 2018)

I wonder how strange this year is going to because everything has been strange for me after 2015.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 1, 2018)

Crossed ice slippery roads to visit my family for dinner and almost fell a couple of times.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jan 1, 2018)

Ate a special brownie and watched stepbrothers while eating Chinese food. Then lay in bed listening to music till I  fell asleep around 2am.


----------



## Sissy (Jan 1, 2018)

I played WoW


----------



## SaladV (Jan 1, 2018)

my windows froze over again this morning so I was forced to spend a good 30 minutes pouring hot water on them and then soaking it up over and over again, and then I did nothing.

(it gets to about -25/30 here at night, it's bad)


----------



## ASoulMan (Jan 1, 2018)

I spent the New Year by myself, eating cheese.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 1, 2018)

Went over to a friend's house for dinner and board games. Nice and low-key. Been feeling pretty rotten the last couple of days (allergies--the dry air indoors this time of year fucks me up), so it was good to get out of the house, and when I woke up this morning my pain was mostly gone. Hoping that bodes well for 2018.

Happy New Year, Kiwis. May we reap a bountiful harvest of salt and autism!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 1, 2018)

Quijibo69 said:


> I wonder how strange this year is going to because everything has been strange for me after 2015.


Either meme magic or End Times.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 1, 2018)

Had a really nice buffet for dinner. Glad I get to eat something good for New Year's.

Too bad there's no partying though but will remind myself to make a nice reservation for parties.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 1, 2018)

I recently graduated, so 2018 is the year I’m officially entering the real world. I’m nervous as hell but I know I can do it. Hopefully by 2019 I’ll have most of my shit together.

Happy New Year Kiwis, I hope we all have a wonderful time in 2018


----------



## NQ 952 (Jan 1, 2018)

I celebrated new years by treating myself to a mushroom and swiss burger, super rare, and fried calamari at the diner.

Yes, I spent midnight eating shitty food at a diner, and I liked it.


----------



## LettuceMan (Jan 1, 2018)

I wasn't feeling too well so I opted out of going out for NYE this year, drank a few beers and played some PUBG so the night wasn't a total loss.


----------



## c-no (Jan 1, 2018)

Far as my New Years managed to go, I got a Charlie horse as I was trying sleep after New Year came. What a nice crappy start to have.


----------



## MW 002 (Jan 1, 2018)

Went to a friend's house with S/O to watch silly YouTube Diaster clips and then watched Blackhole on Netflix.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy 2018, sweeties!
I had a lazy night in with my mom watching movies, and we each had half a glass of peach champagne. Quiet, but still celebratory.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jan 1, 2018)

I was sick out of my mind so I went to bed and did nothing


----------



## Captain Smollett (Jan 1, 2018)

bearycool said:


> How drunk did you get


Not enough


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 1, 2018)

I went to work. And I'll go to work today. And than I'll keep working!

And I'll earn almost as much as Chris chan gets for sitting on his fat ass! 

Happy new year y'all!


----------



## Warden Cross (Jan 1, 2018)

Had a nice chill time with some friends, dicking around and playing video games. Didn't get to bed until hours after midnight, thanks to raucous fireworks going off at the park nearby, yippee!
But overall, it was a good night.


----------



## Smashjitzu (Jan 1, 2018)

All I can say about last night is one word.

Shrimp.

That is all.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 1, 2018)

Didn't drink a single drop, being designated driver and all. Had a good time with friends and family anyway.


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Jan 1, 2018)

Went out to TGI Friday's for my brother's birthday (so it's technically also a New Year's Eve dinner as well). After that, I played some Doom on the Switch. Later on when the ball dropped, I was treated to a small fireworks show which I viewed from my bedroom window. Needless to say, after the crap I been through, this was a very nice way to close 2017 on a high note and start 2018 off right (OT: I love fireworks so much).


----------



## ThePentiumWay (Jan 1, 2018)

Shitposted, went down to see the ball drop, resumed shitposting.

Here's to another year of autism and lols.


----------



## YoRHa Type A No.2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Ate a good dinner, drank an entire bottle of sparkling apple cider, and chilled out with my mom and my dogs. If I could have gotten drunk, that would have been great.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Jan 1, 2018)

It's negative 10 outside.  I have no booze left.  I guess I'll either go shit talk trash posters on the Chris boards or off myself.


----------



## Asperchewy (Jan 1, 2018)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> It's negative 10 outside.  I have no booze left.  I guess I'll either go shit talk trash posters on the Chris boards or off myself.


Yea its about -20 here too. Nothing that a ton of early morning vodka and leftover Chinese food cant fix though. 

Also spending the morning playing with my newest Raspberry Pie. Thing will be a mini handwarmer by the time i'm done with it.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Jan 1, 2018)

Didn’t even get drunk, just smoked hella weed and ate like 20 lbs of Chinese food.


----------



## Mister Loser (Jan 1, 2018)

I stayed home with my family for New Years, like usual. No drinks for me.


----------



## Rotus (Jan 1, 2018)

Sang a song with my family when the clock hit 12, ate some hot dogs and stuffing.
Wasn't super special, but it was nice.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 1, 2018)

I jerked off into the new year and then went to bed. The usual.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 1, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> 2016 was one of the worst years of my life.
> 
> 2017 was the best year of my life.
> 
> ...



Well put brother. Here is to you and yours. May this year be great for us all.


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 1, 2018)

Got pretty drunk, shitposted in various places, pretty low-key. Here's to another year of sperging about retards on the internet with you fine people.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Jan 1, 2018)

Had a few friends over and logged into my Spotify premium account to discover it was being used by some 14 year old spic cunt playing spic music.

It took me 1/2 hour with Spotify support to prove I was the legit owner of the account and lock the cunt out.

After that , played tunes, got drunk, danced. Threw the squatting fuckers out of my house about 3 hours ago.

Also: Stupid spic cunt linked his FB account to my Spotify account, so I'm going to spend 2018 sending him "why did you dump me, i liked you sucking my girldick so much" messages from a gay tranny account I'm going to set up.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 1, 2018)

I went to bed early.


----------



## Zebedee (Jan 1, 2018)

Everything hurts and the world is currently spinning.

It was a great party though, but I'm not playing shot roulette again ever.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jan 1, 2018)

champagne bottle was really hard to open so I started off with seltzer
then later poured champagne into my seltzer once the bottle was opened

also made cookies with my mom and they were delicious


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, yesterday, i've set up a big dinner for my parents and other local neighbors, after that, me and my parents went to Abu Dhabi to watch the fireworks and the buildings changing colors. Although we've had to sit on the ground to relax our feet, we still had an enjoyable celebration. I had to save the other untouched meals because i suck at cooking even pepperoni pizzas.


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Jan 1, 2018)

got into a bad mood, mixed liquors, destroyed my room and passed out in the rubble all before 12


----------



## Picklechu (Jan 1, 2018)

Quit my shitty part-time job at the end of the day on Thursday, so I've pretty much been at least buzzed since then. 

It's also like 20 goddamn degrees in fucking Alabama, so I'm not particularly eager to sober up.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jan 1, 2018)

I rarely drink so I just stayed home and played with my cat, the day before that though I saw my niece after like four months and hung out. Pretty much a typical New Years for me. Doesn't help that it's been close to -40 outside for the past few days either.


----------



## Audit (Jan 1, 2018)

This new years I kept it simple and stayed at home with family. We got tipsy on lemon flavored vodka and red wine but no one got drunk enough to suggest pillaging the local ABC store. We watched the neighbors light their yard on fire when they decided to burn down their Christmas tree in their lawn. The neighborhood fireworks display only caught small objects on fire this year, so I consider that a plus. Overall, I'd say this year's celebrations were less eventful than last year's and this is a good omen for the upcoming year.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 1, 2018)

Picklechu said:


> Quit my shitty part-time job at the end of the day on Thursday, so I've pretty much been at least buzzed since then.
> 
> It's also like 20 goddamn degrees in fucking Alabama, so I'm not particularly eager to sober up.


Was this a planned move, or was your bullshit threshold exceeded suddenly?


----------



## Sable (Jan 1, 2018)

I am glad that other people got drunk, because it meant they were incapable of shopping due to still being hung over today.

Which in turn meant we all got to leave early.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 1, 2018)

I stayed home and played Mario world because i took a nap and overslept the hockey game I had tickets to.


----------



## TheJabroni (Jan 1, 2018)

I got fucking raped by my drunk ass girlfriend to kick off this year, then immediately lurked the incels threads right after.

Kicking off this shit right?

Id like to think so.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 1, 2018)

Had a cold and spent it playing Star Wars Balltefront 2 (2005) and watching anime.


----------



## AA 102 (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't remember how drunk I got, but my hangover is telling me I had a lot.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jan 1, 2018)

I heated up frozen meatballs from Christmas and made a sub, drank some beer, watched Twilight Zone, beat Destiny 2 and started watching Bright.

All my party friends are out of state tbh.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 1, 2018)

Smashjitzu said:


> All I can say about last night is one word.
> 
> Shrimp.
> 
> That is all.


Is that a thing for new year's? A meme? We always eat fish and nobody knows why. Shrimp on toast is basically a joke to us by now.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jan 1, 2018)

Last night while the ball dropped, I went to a friend's house where we got drunk off 40s and bottles of yuengling while watching "musician fail/cringe videos", then later, we drunkingly started singing along to 80s metal songs while replacing every other noun in the songs with the word "pussy". Tis a fun way to spend the new year!


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Jan 1, 2018)

i had sex.


----------



## captn_kettle (Jan 1, 2018)

Invited the new neighbours round, drank copious amounts of vodka and setup the retro consoles for everyone to play.

Then just after 12 o'clock we went out and bought out all the chicken pieces from the only takeaway open to ensure nibbaz started off on the wrong foot for 2018.


----------



## mdrop22 (Jan 1, 2018)

bearycool said:


> what did you all do for New Years?



Made some bulgogi lettuce wrap and fell asleep by 9pm cause I had work the next day.



> How drunk did you get



as drunk as every other night there's no better drugs around

happy new year bitches


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jan 1, 2018)

Made the traditional New Years' Dinner for the parents (collards, black-eyed peas, corbread) at their house, picked up the grand niece and dropped her off there too. I drank pink champange and made bubble solution for the kiddo. Blew bubbles for a while and watched The 2004 Spongebob Movie; Spongebob is her thang and no one else wanted to watch it with her. 

-If she remembers anything later in life, I hope it's Grand Bepis unironically enjoying the movie with her and the pink-colored bubble solution.


----------



## xyrichard (Jan 1, 2018)

I decided to celebrate New Year's Day by (i) not smoking and (ii) not shooting dope.

Actually, I quit smoking two days earlier but "slipped" by having a single cigarette on each of those two days.  I haven't had anything today and believe that I have given up for good.

Had a nice shot of dope though.  Getting onto quitting that next.


----------



## Picklechu (Jan 1, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Was this a planned move, or was your bullshit threshold exceeded suddenly?


Planned. It's an election year, so I have plenty of work elsewhere.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jan 1, 2018)

I should mention that my New Years doesn't start until late April


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 1, 2018)

I got really drunk and high at a house party.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Jan 1, 2018)

Someone actually visited me for New years! We went to this clock tower that was going to have a frieworks display at midnight so we drove out at 11pm to see them. It was nice.
Later in the morning we went to a Shrine and became weebs and got our annual fortunes.


----------



## KillYourself (Jan 1, 2018)

Tried to kill myself, but we had no bleach left.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 1, 2018)

I made some cheeseburgers for the fam and we watched The Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy channel while eating chocolate.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 1, 2018)

Got drunk and watched about six episodes of Wheel of the Worst in a row. The one with Surviving Edged Weapons made me snort $4.59 a bottle Aldi champagne up my nose.


----------



## Abomination (Jan 1, 2018)

Slammed 5 shots 100-proof Southern Comfort right before toasting champagne with family at midnight. By about 4am I saw the supermoon setting, then closed out the night with PUBG and entered one match but I can't remember anything past the 9-minute mark other than 1 kill. I woke up this morning to see all my shit still running and I apparently managed 4 kills, making it to 3rd place while wasted


----------



## Detrogen (Jan 1, 2018)

Went to a bar, got drunk, watched the ball drop, got home and fucked.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 2, 2018)

2017 could be a tough act to follow.


----------



## The Sourdough Region (Jan 2, 2018)

Had a couple glasses of champagne and some cider, and ate some good ass ribs.


----------



## Karellen (Jan 2, 2018)

Got sort of drunk with husband and friends. Pretty low key so we could have a Monday Funday today. Ready to REEEEEEsist 2018


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 2, 2018)

I drank, bitches.


----------

